# Need to have people care about me



## Jane (May 20, 2018)

Shalimar says I'm shy,what does that mean?

I can't get anyone to talk to me here,she did for a while,then nothing.

I guess I'm too boring and pathetic.

I keep reaching out,but get little response.

I'm so scared and depressed.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2018)

Jane said:


> Shalimar says I'm shy,what does that mean?





Jane said:


> I can't get anyone to talk to me here,she did for a while,then nothing.
> 
> I guess I'm too boring and pathetic.
> 
> ...


Jane, I am sorry you feel as you do. As far as I recall, you stopped pm me. If I missed answering one of your pm, and that led to you feeling I had rejected you, that is not the case. I have a busy practice, and my off time is limited, as is my energy. It can take some time for me to respond. Once you cut me from your friend list, I presumed you preferred to be left alone.


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2018)

:rose::wave: Hi Jane, they say the best way to make a friend is to be a friend. 

So just visit the many threads our members have started and just add your opinions or share your experiences or offer help to others. You know, just light stuff. Maybe play some games...although I don't for some reason unknown to me. But there is a group that has a lot of fun playing the many games SF has. 

After a while our members will begin to get a sense of who you are and they'll feel like they know you. It takes a little time. 

Think positive. Look for the good. Have fun because there's a lot of drama in the world and you want to remove yourself from that once in a while. Forget your troubles and let loose here. If you see a thread that is going downhill...leave and find a fun thread. I look forward to seeing more of your posts


----------



## Wren (May 21, 2018)

Hi Jane, come and play the word games, it’s fun and some of the replies are very funny, they often put a smile on my face !

look forward to seeing you there


----------



## Jane (May 21, 2018)

I thought you just didn't have time to talk to me.


----------



## Jane (May 21, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestion. Where are they located?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2018)

Jane said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Where are they located?



*There is a Games sub-forum here. That is where all the word games are.  Check our humor section too.  Sometimes posting a joke or funny cartoon helps us get to know each other too*


----------



## JFBev (May 21, 2018)

Hi Jane!  Do you have a hobby/project/interest that you might write about?  I've found that there are so many interesting people here that I just enjoy the reading about their topics even if I don't add a comment.
I started a diary with my philosophical views, then switched to my new gardening project (way fun and had just started it to get outside more ) Didn't know if anyone would be interested, but I got some nice replies to both topics and now I can't wait until the garden blooming starts so I can post more photos. 
Oh, and the games are great!  
:cheerful:


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2018)

Jane, do you have any pets?

If yes, will you tell us about them, please?


----------



## Jane (May 24, 2018)

Sadly you were wrong. 

I just thought you didn't have the time or energy. Wish you could have just said as much.

I hope your life gets less hectic soon and you and Philly can be together.


----------



## Jane (May 24, 2018)

No,can't afford one,meaning to take care of. I have a cat from across the street who comes over from time to time,I give her treats


----------



## Jane (May 24, 2018)

No,sorry I have no hobbies.

I just watch tv and go on the internet.


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2018)

Jane said:


> No,can't afford one,meaning to take care of. I have a cat from across the street who comes over from time to time,I give her treats



Jane that's so nice to have the cat visit you and give her treats!
What color is he and do you know her name? 
Does she let you pet her.

I have a small dog but no cat at the present.
Yes, pets can be expensive.

Tell me more about the cat or anything else.
What shows do you like on TV?


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2018)

Jane said:


> No,sorry I have no hobbies.
> 
> I just watch tv and go on the internet.



Don't wait for someone to care about you. Find something you really care about, and go with that. If you find that there is nothing at all that you can care about, then maybe find out what is making you feel that way. There are therapies and medications that can help you. No person by themselves can help you. You have to want to help yourself. And that will likely take professional help. No one here can or expect to take the place of that. It's up to you.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Don't wait for someone to care about you. Find something you really care about, and go with that. If you find that there is nothing at all that you can care about, then maybe find out what is making you feel that way. There are therapies and medications that can help you. No person by themselves can help you. You have to want to help yourself. And that will likely take professional help. No one here can or expect to take the place of that. It's up to you.



Exactly. Not that you need professional help but you have to ‘want’ to ‘be’ a friend to have a friend.


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2018)

Jane said:


> No,sorry I have no hobbies.
> 
> I just watch tv and go on the internet.



What shows do you like, Jane?  I like to watch the House Hunters and House Hunters International shows.  I don't really care what house they pick, I just like to look at the houses...LOL.


----------



## Jane (May 24, 2018)

She is black.We call her Bella because she has a crooked tail,Bella is a character from the Twilight books and movies who was a little clumsy.Yes she let's us pet her and she talks to us too

I watch all kinds of shows,I watch Live PD,Supernatural,Arrow,The Flash,Agents of Shield,Legends of Tomorrow,and I will be watching So you think you can Dance and The World of Dance.


----------



## Jane (May 24, 2018)

Thank you for you ideas,I will give them a try.


----------



## JFBev (May 24, 2018)

Jane said:


> I watch all kinds of shows,I watch Live PD,Supernatural,Arrow,The Flash,Agents of Shield,Legends of Tomorrow,and I will be watching So you think you can Dance and The World of Dance.



Do you ever watch Youtube videos of dance competitions? I'm subscribed to several World Dancesport Federation threads; they're so beautiful -- especially the ones from Vienna every Spring.  :cheerful:


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2018)

JFBev said:


> Do you ever watch Youtube videos of dance competitions? I'm subscribed to several World Dancesport Federation threads; they're so beautiful -- especially the ones from Vienna every Spring.  :cheerful:



Vienna? OMG, I'd love to see them. My mom was from Vienna and I was born there. I love everything about Vienna!


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2018)

Jane said:


> She is black.We call her Bella because she has a crooked tail,Bella is a character from the Twilight books and movies who was a little clumsy.Yes she let's us pet her and she talks to us too
> 
> I watch all kinds of shows,I watch Live PD,Supernatural,Arrow,The Flash,Agents of Shield,Legends of Tomorrow,and I will be watching So you think you can Dance and The World of Dance.



I watch a lot of TV too, sometimes I also watch Live PD.
Do you live with your family Jane?


----------



## Shalimar (May 24, 2018)

Jane said:


> Sadly you were wrong.
> 
> I just thought you didn't have the time or energy. Wish you could have just said as much.
> 
> I hope your life gets less hectic soon and you and Philly can be together.



Apparently we have a different perspective re what occurred. There seems to be a disconnect between what I say and what you hear. I explained to you that my pm response time was affected by my work load. In no way did I suggest I was too busy 

or exhausted to converse with you. When you ceased contacting me that was your choice, I assumed your needs were not being met. My decision to back away came after I read the first comments 

you posted re your dissatisfaction with my behaviour. I believe you expected too much from me, and I think it inappropriate to air such things publicly on the board rather than message me privately.


----------



## Seeker (May 24, 2018)

Jane I don't know you, but I care. 

I care that you are reaching out and looking for someone or something.

 I may not have the time or energy, but please don't give up.

Keep seeking for what you want/need. 

I can't be here as much as I want, but I want to be here.

I miss so much that flies by on this site but I'm hangin' in.

"HUGS"


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

How does that give me someone to talk too?


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2018)

Jane , most of us care about people who are lonely and need company, and we're very happy to be here as a group for you to chat to . Please feel free to join in any of the topics,  or start one you might think others would be interested in ...you'll soon make friends..

Also, so that we all know which poster you're replying to, either address the poster by name in your answer or use the 'reply'' button on the strap underneath their post...


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/33009-How-long-does-it-take-to-make-friends-here


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/32864-Making-friends-here


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/25801-People-to-talk-to-about-anything


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/33854-Talking


https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...kes-a-person-date-able-Or-relationship-worthy




Jane, what is your goal objective when starting any of these threads?


What do you expect from a friendship? 


What are you not getting from life that you think a friend will fulfill?


What are you doing to become a friend?


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

No I don't watch anything on Youtube. I'm happy you enjoy it so much.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

Jane said:


> No I don't watch anything on Youtube. I'm happy you enjoy it so much.


Who was this message for Jane? You didn’t address anyone in particular.


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

Since no one lives around here I just want to have someone to talk to about our shared interests.

And someone to have their perspective on ideas and feelings I may have.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

To address a member you hit the button at the bottom right hand corner that says ‘reply with quote ‘
This way the person knows that you are communicating to them, otherwise your post gets a bit lost since it has no direction.


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Who was this message for Jane? You didn’t address anyone in particular.


I replied to someone,why would it be just anywhere?


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2018)

Jane, I forgot to mention something about the cat, Bella. 

You said she had a crooked tail. I also had a cat with a crooked tail, but she was a calico color. They say some kittens break the tips of their tails when they are being born.

Jane, nobody from here is coming to your house to visit. We talk to each other just by typing here, like I'm doing. Maybe it's not enough, but it's something.

Do you live with your family Jane?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2018)

Jane said:


> I replied to someone,why would it be just anywhere?



Jane you're not helping yourself my dear... on a forum posts and messages can get very mixed up if no-one knows specifically to whom you're replying. 

Please use the ''reply button under the post of the person to which you wish to reply, or at the very least use their ma,e in your answer so we all know to which post or poster you're replying.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

Jane said:


> Since no one lives around here I just want to have someone to talk to about our shared interests.
> 
> And someone to have their perspective on ideas and feelings I may have.



All kinds of members have asked you questions to try and get to know you and you have avoided them. 
Friendships are two way streets that take effort , patience and consideration from both parties and if you aren’t willing to put in the effort, then you can’t expect something to ‘magically’ happen. That’s not how relationships work.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

Jane said:


> I replied to someone,why would it be just anywhere?


Ok you replied to someone. Who? How are we to know who you are addressing if you don’t state otherwise?


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

Thank you for letting me know that.I wondered why there are a reply and reply with quote under a message.





Keesha said:


> To address a member you hit the button at the bottom right hand corner that says ‘reply with quote ‘
> This way the person knows that you are communicating to them, otherwise your post gets a bit lost since it has no direction.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

Jane said:


> Thank you for letting me know that.I wondered why there are a reply and reply with quote under a message.


You are most welcome Jane.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

Jane? 
Have you considered that part of your problem may have been due to your lack of ability to communicate? If you don’t know the technology to communicate to individual members here then it would be understandable to assume you aren’t connecting to people. 


Now that you know how to quote other members posts, you may want to go back over this thread and address some members who have tried to reach out to you. 


You don’t need to respond to everyone nor do you have to respond to the entire post. You can copy or quote their post and take out everything out that you don’t want to respond to, leaving only a sentence or two. 


Also you don’t have to respond to one post at a time. You can multi quote certain members posts by clicking on that “+ symbol on the very far bottom right hand corner. Clicking this allows you to get as many posts on one page as you’d like. 


Learning how to communicate is a major step in getting to know people and that’s how friendships blossom but it does take some effort for this to happen. 


Many members here have compassionately reached out to your heartfelt request. I just want to point out the obvious in case it went unnoticed by you.


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

Ied to be left alone.[/QUOTE]I just thought you didn't have time to talk to me.Why be on my friends list,you haven't said anything for 3 weeks.

At least let me know what was happening.


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

I don't know how Bella's tail was broken. Never heard about how a kittens tail can be broken when they are being born.  I know no one is coming to my house to visit.

I live with my daughter and son.





RadishRose said:


> Jane, I forgot to mention something about the cat, Bella.
> 
> You said she had a crooked tail. I also had a cat with a crooked tail, but she was a calico color. They say some kittens break the tips of their tails when they are being born.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

Who were you talking to in post #40 Jane?


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

I found out today that I need to use the reply with quote. So now I know


hollydolly said:


> Jane you're not helping yourself my dear... on a forum posts and messages can get very mixed up if no-one knows specifically to whom you're replying.
> 
> Please use the ''reply button under the post of the person to which you wish to reply, or at the very least use their ma,e in your answer so we all know to which post or poster you're replying.


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

Keesha said:


> All kinds of members have asked you questions to try and get to know you and you have avoided them.
> Friendships are two way streets that take effort , patience and consideration from both parties and if you aren’t willing to put in the effort, then you can’t expect something to ‘magically’ happen. That’s not how relationships work.


Not intentionally. How do you know that?How did you find all those links that you posted?


----------



## JFBev (May 25, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Vienna? OMG, I'd love to see them. My mom was from Vienna and I was born there. I love everything about Vienna!



Olivia, you were born there?  Wow!  Will PM you to get off this diary thread...


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2018)

Jane said:


> Not intentionally. How do you know that?How did you find all those links that you posted?



How do I know that? 
Because of the posts I’ve read of yours

Where did I get those links? 
From your profile. 

I’m trying to help you by discovering what it is you are after and why you aren’t getting it.


----------



## applecruncher (May 25, 2018)

Jane, 

The tone of several of your posts seems indignant and somewhat snippy.

Also, I haven't seen where you've made any effort to join in discussions or have fun.

Yet you keep telling us you need someone to care about you, and you're keeping track of how long it takes people to reply to you then confronting them.

Hmmm. Not exactly conducive to making friends.


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

I never thought to check there. Thank you for all you've done so far.

Where did I get those links? 
From your profile. 

I’m trying to help you by discovering what it is you are after and why you aren’t getting it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jane (May 25, 2018)

I'm sorry I come off that way. I just don't know about how things work here,but I am learning.





applecruncher said:


> Jane,
> 
> The tone of several of your posts seems indignant and somewhat snippy.
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2018)

Jane said:


> I don't know how Bella's tail was broken. Never heard about how a kittens tail can be broken when they are being born.  I know no one is coming to my house to visit.
> 
> I live with my daughter and son.



Hi Jane, 

Thanks for responding.

I'm sorry I thought you were expecting people from here to visit you at home. I misunderstood. 

Has Bella visited you over the weekend? 

Hope you're feeling fine.   :biggrin-new:


----------



## Jane (May 29, 2018)

Hi ,no she hasn't.
How was your weekend,good I hope.
I was feeling scared earlier,but better now.Thank you for caring.





RadishRose said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane (Jun 12, 2018)

I just don't know how to talk to people anymore,I only go out to shop.

And I can't go out to socialize,no way to get there,where ever there is.

If anyone needs someone to talk too I'm here.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2018)

Jane we're here for you... just chat about anything here on this thread or join in any topics on the forum..

There's lots of people here who can't or don't go out for many reasons so don't feel you're alone!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 12, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Jane we're here for you... just chat about anything here on this thread or join in any topics on the forum..
> 
> There's lots of people here who can't or don't go out for many reasons so don't feel you're alone!!


Thank you Holly.

How are you doing today?

I try to stay positive,but it isn't easy.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

Jane. If you are trying to connect with people, then start responding to other threads. 
At first it’s difficult and uncomfortable but after a while, it gets easier. 

Most members come HERE to socialize. It’s fun. It’s entertaining AND it’s a place to meet people but you have to post to get a feeling of belonging. 

We aren’t any different from you and creating a positive attitude DOES take effort but anything worth anything takes effort. 

We get out of life, what we put into it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh do try and stay postiive if you can jane. It's hard if you're on your own, and you don't have folks to socialise with to think no one cares about you..but really we're all out here, and socialising in the modern way  electronically...so please try not to get too despondent..there's nothing you can't talk about on this forum if you need to..except politics (everyone gets into fights because of it)..but otherwise please feel and act as if we're your real life freinds.

Thanks for asking, I've had a very eclectic day today.. It's 1.30am here in London England but because I fell asleep this afternoon I'm wide awake now..

I've spent half the day today packing for my trip to Southern Spain to visit my daughter... and I'm looking forward very much to visiting with her and my grandfurkids..I love dogs!!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2018)

Jane said:


> I don't know how Bella's tail was broken. Never heard about how a kittens tail can be broken when they are being born.  I know no one is coming to my house to visit.
> 
> I live with my daughter and son.



HI Jane, do your daughter and son have any children?
Do you all get along pretty well?
Who is the cook in the family?

What else would you like to tell me or anyone?


----------



## Jane (Jun 12, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Jane. If you are trying to connect with people, then start responding to other threads.
> At first it’s difficult and uncomfortable but after a while, it gets easier.
> 
> Most members come HERE to socialize. It’s fun. It’s entertaining AND it’s a place to meet people but you have to post to get a feeling of belonging.
> ...


 I've done that a little bit,guess I will try to do better.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

Jane said:


> I've done that a little bit,guess I will try to do better.
> 
> Thank you for the advice.


You are very welcome Jane. I SEE you trying and you ARE getting better. 
Perhaps next time you can respond to this thread and maybe another. 
Then the next time try for two other threads. Soon enough you will get more comfortable. 

I’m so proud of you for ‘trying.’


----------



## Jane (Jun 12, 2018)

Keesha said:


> You are very welcome Jane. I SEE you trying and you ARE getting better.
> Perhaps next time you can respond to this thread and maybe another.
> Then the next time try for two other threads. Soon enough you will get more comfortable.
> 
> I’m so proud of you for ‘trying.’


Thank you so much for saying that.

How is your night going? I'm watching baseball,the Mariners vs the Angels


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Oh do try and stay postiive if you can jane. It's hard if you're on your own, and you don't have folks to socialise with to think no one cares about you..but really we're all out here, and socialising in the modern way  electronically...so please try not to get too despondent..there's nothing you can't talk about on this forum if you need to..except politics (everyone gets into fights because of it)..but otherwise please feel and act as if we're your real life freinds.
> 
> Thanks for asking, I've had a very eclectic day today.. It's 1.30am here in London England but because I fell asleep this afternoon I'm wide awake now..
> 
> ...





RadishRose said:


> HI Jane, do your daughter and son have any children?
> Do you all get along pretty well?
> Who is the cook in the family?
> 
> What else would you like to tell me or anyone?





Jane said:


> Thank you so much for saying that.
> 
> How is your night going? I'm watching baseball,the Mariners vs the Angels


You’re welcome Jane. 
My night is going ok. I spent most of my day doing gardening. I used 16 litres of vinegar and deweeded our driveway. It’s a long driveway. I also dug up all the soil and whipper snipped around all the trees. Then there was inside work to do so it was a busy day and night. In between I come here and post in a few threads. 

I don’t really watch baseball but lots of people here do. 
By the way Jane, RaddishRose and hollydolly both asked you questions. 

Hollydolly asked if you have any pets?

And RaddishRose asked if you have any grandchildren?
Do you all get along?
Who is the cook in the family? 
And .... what else would you like to tell us about yourself?

I just thought I’d point them out in case you missed them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 12, 2018)

Hmm never heard of using vinegar to deweed before.Like my Mom used to say you learn something new everyday You have been busy.Keesha;838847]You’re welcome Jane. 
My night is going ok. I spent most of my day doing gardening. I used 16 litres of vinegar and deweeded our driveway. It’s a long driveway. I also dug up all the soil and whipper snipped around all the trees. Then there was inside work to do so it was a busy day and night. In between I come here and post in a few threads. 

I don’t really watch baseball but lots of people here do. 
By the way Jane, RaddishRose and hollydolly both asked you questions. 

Hollydolly asked if you have any pets?I used to,but not anymore,but I do have a neighbors cat who comes over to visit from time to time,we named her Bella because of her broken tail,she was named after a character from the Twilight books and movies. Her owners named her Samantha.

And RaddishRose asked if you have any grandchildren?No no grandkids
Do you all get along?We get along very well for the most part.
Who is the cook in the family? My son,although I do cook most of my own food.
And .... what else would you like to tell us about yourself?Can't think of anything right now,will try to think of something soon

I just thought I’d point them out in case you missed them.[/QUOTE]Thank you Keesha,you are such a kind person.


----------



## Jane (Jun 13, 2018)

I want peoples perspective on what is going on in my life,but it would take some time to explain. I don't know where to begin and explain it right.

So I guess I will just talk about more pleasant things,like how well the Mariners are doing and our nice weather.

I hope everyone is doing well tonight


----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2018)

Jane said:


> I want peoples perspective on what is going on in my life,but it would take some time to explain. I don't know where to begin and explain it right.
> 
> So I guess I will just talk about more pleasant things,like how well the Mariners are doing and our nice weather.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well tonight



Jane, if what you ‘want’ to do is get other members perspective on some aspect of your life then why not be true to yourself and do just that. 

Decide what you’d like to ask about and just type out the questions or make a paragraph about it. 
You could even do this offline so it will give you time to think so you aren’t so overwhelmed. 

Members here talk about everything from what they ate at dinner time to why they aren’t getting along with loved ones. 
I doubt there’s anything you have to say that hasn’t been talked about before. 

Please don’t ever feel the need to force a positive attitude if it’s not true for you. 
Thats just being pretentious. Having a positive attitude is nice but if you are frustrated then let it out. Its called venting and most of us do it from time to time.. You’ll feel better. 

Put it in General Duscussion. 

If the staff needs to move it to another section they will.


----------



## Jane (Jun 19, 2018)

I felt the same about you.Nothing for 3 weeks. You could have said something so I knew what was going on.How am I suppose to know the reason for your absence?





Shalimar said:


> Jane, I am sorry you feel as you do. As far as I recall, you stopped pm me. If I missed answering one of your pm, and that led to you feeling I had rejected you, that is not the case. I have a busy practice, and my off time is limited, as is my energy. It can take some time for me to respond. Once you cut me from your friend list, I presumed you preferred to be left alone.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 19, 2018)

It is extremely rude of you to be calling out someone on the forum, Jane.   Have the good graces to DROP IT.   Shalimar provided an explanation which she certainly had no obligation to do.   This is beyond the pale.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> It is extremely rude of you to be calling out someone on the forum, Jane.   Have the good graces to DROP IT.   Shalimar provided an explanation which she certainly had no obligation to do.   This is beyond the pale.



Agree.  Jane, you really need to get a grip.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 19, 2018)

Jane said:


> I felt the same about you.Nothing for 3 weeks. You could have said something so I knew what was going on.How am I suppose to know the reason for your absence?



Pardon me

but...

GEEEEEZZZZUS!!!!

ah, I feel better now

and, I gotta retract my retraction from another OP/thread
(same freakin' theme)




Gary O' said:


> 'and retract my observations
> I can only deal with logic
> and sometimes not even that'



I'm sure the whining will continue


----------



## Jane (Jun 19, 2018)

????????????????????????????????





Gary O' said:


> Pardon me
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 19, 2018)

Jane said:


> ????????????????????????????????


no worries
it was for me
you should at least understand that


----------



## Jane (Jun 19, 2018)

So there is no trying to work things out,just drop it? Great way to communicate. I didn't say anything mean or nasty,so what is so bad about what I said?





applecruncher said:


> Agree.  Jane, you really need to get a grip.


----------



## Jane (Jun 19, 2018)

My life is a living hell right now and I may not see things clearly,excuse me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Jane said:


> So there is no trying to work things out,just drop it? Great way to communicate. I didn't say anything mean or nasty,so what is so bad about what I said?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2018)

Jane said:


> I felt the same about you.Nothing for 3 weeks. You could have said something so I knew what was going on.How am I suppose to know the reason for your absence?





C'est Moi said:


> It is extremely rude of you to be calling out someone on the forum, Jane.   Have the good graces to DROP IT.   Shalimar provided an explanation which she certainly had no obligation to do.   This is beyond the pale.





applecruncher said:


> Agree.  Jane, you really need to get a grip.


I agree. Jane! What the heck are you thinking here?
THIS , my dear, is NOT OK. You seem to think people here owe you something. 
Newsflash! They don’t!
When you wrote your last thread asking why you had no friends both Shalimar and myself befriended you. 
YOU unfriended us !!! Apparently we weren’t doing a good enough job of being your friend. 

YOU CAN NOT DEMAND FRIENDSHIP! It doesn’t work that way. 
And just for the record, you aren’t doing yourself any favours here and I personally resent the fact that you are treating MY FRIEND disrespectfully. I think the best thing you can do right now is apologize.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2018)

Jane said:


> My life is a living hell right now and I may not see things clearly,excuse me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That gives you NO RIGHT to DUMP on others.
STOP it!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2018)

Jane, I sent you a private message, please take the time to read it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 19, 2018)

Okay I apologize. I trust you.





Keesha said:


> I agree. Jane! What the heck are you thinking here?
> THIS , my dear, is NOT OK. You seem to think people here owe you something.
> Newsflash! They don’t!
> When you wrote your last thread asking why you had no friends both Shalimar and myself befriended you.
> ...


----------



## Jane (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm not dumping anything on anyone and thanks for the sympathy


Keesha said:


> That gives you NO RIGHT to DUMP on others.
> STOP it!!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2018)

Jane said:


> I'm not dumping anything on anyone and thanks for the sympathy


Don’t start with me girl. I’m not giving you any sympathy. 
Seriously!


----------



## Jane (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm not starting anything,sorry you feel that way. Subject dropped. Hope your night is going well and you get a good nights rest. 





Keesha said:


> Don’t start with me girl. I’m not giving you any sympathy.
> Seriously!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2018)

Jane said:


> I'm not starting anything,sorry you feel that way. Subject dropped. Hope your night is going well and you get a good nights rest.


Thank you Jane. I really appreciate that.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 8, 2018)

deleted with no hope detected??


----------



## Jane (Jul 13, 2018)

??????????????????





gumbud said:


> deleted with no hope detected??


----------



## gumbud (Jul 14, 2018)

define or describe hope to prove you're not a BOT??


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2018)

Jane has been here for awhile. She is a member not a bot.


----------

